# It's always an adventure coming home



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

I never know quite what I am going to find when I walk through the door in the afternoon. Recently Tinker the Stinker (My little mutt) and Niki the Naughty (my golden) decided they needed a snack. Niki managed to snake a package of chicken jerky treats out of the treat box and I came home to find a forlorn empty package in the middle of the floor. Were they sick??? Nope. Did they have excessive pooping??? Nope. They just wanted to know what was for supper!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

haha! My parents have had similar 'team work' going on with the cat pushing things off of the counter for the dog.  Typical dogs- "me wantz fooooodz, iz hungry!"


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - my Towhee recently discovered the recycling bin. That bin has been there over 20 years and Towhee is the first golden I've had who now considers it a very kool place to look for those shreddable white paper <sigh> her very own private toy store ..


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> haha! My parents have had similar 'team work' going on with the cat pushing things off of the counter for the dog.  Typical dogs- "me wantz fooooodz, iz hungry!"


LOL - reminds me of my first cat Isaac and his "midnight" team work with my in-laws Golden Sarah. They got into EVERYTHING, the cat would even get into cabinets eat his share then toss it to Sarah..... :doh: Criminal Geniuses!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

After reading this I feel like I have to worry now. 2 out of my 3 cats know how to open my cabinets and know which door gets to the treats and the cat and dog treats are kept in the same cabinet...I may be investing in some child safety locks LOL


----------



## dawgfan (May 29, 2010)

I have a wonderful Golden. I am wondering why when I come home Ben will pick up a shoe or dirty clothes and make weird noises until I make him drop it. Does anyone know whats going on with my Golden, Ben?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like Ben is a normal golden. He's bringing you 'his goodies' to show you and get some praise!! 

We've been greeted with anything from shoes, toys, kitchen rugs, pillows, etc. The rule is, if you don't want doggy drool on it, don't leave it where they can reach. Sometimes it's easier said than done.


----------

